# Choctaw Bay - 4/27



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Headed to the grass flats Saturday morning. Started out with shrimp and corks catching mainly cats with some small trout. Mixed in the mirrodine and caught 2 trout right around 18/19". 





















Ended up catching a few blues and some spanish also. One Spanish smashed my live shrimp so hard almost lost my rod out of my hand. 












Caught the redfish right in a school of mullet. He swallowed an entire corky just about. 











Total haul


----------



## Capt. John (Oct 5, 2007)

*Nice job*

Nice catch what part of the bay?


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice mixed bag of fish.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report and pics - good assortment.


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Looks like dinner.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

All fish were caught in approx. 5' of water, with the exception of the red (2'). South Choctawhatchee Bay, off Destin.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice mixed bag of fishing. Thanks for the report and all of the photos.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice fish there Sir. I saw some kid on the florida fishing report caught a beast trout at the point of blackness last week. I need to find an small engine for my skiff so I can get back on the flats.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

I hooked into a monster at the point a few weeks ago. Think it was just a large red, he was towing me around in my yak for a few mins before the hook pulled. 😤😤


----------



## redfishing (Mar 31, 2012)

what is the point you are referring to? I am from the area and have never hear of it.


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

redfishing said:


> what is the point you are referring to? I am from the area and have never hear of it.


same here.


----------

